# What the heck is this file ?



## MA-Caver (Jul 26, 2008)

I been getting some (safe as in pre-scanned and post scanned for viruses) downloads that my version of windows doesn't recognize they're called (DTS).nrg  
Cant' find appropriate program to open it or anything... what do I need... or did I just get a bogus file?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 26, 2008)

Nero CD-Image File


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 26, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> Nero CD-Image File


Need more input... and I've gone that page before. You run an error scan on it but before it'll do anything to remove/fix those errors you gotta buy it. Pretty crummy way to sell a product IMO.


----------



## diamondbar1971 (Jul 26, 2008)

thank you for that info....i have been trying to burn songs to cd's for a month now. i  wasn't aware you had to buy it.


----------



## fireman00 (Jul 26, 2008)

where are you getting the files from... email or on a CD or locally on your drive?  Usually with Nero you'd burn the files locally or to a CD.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 26, 2008)

fireman00 said:


> where are you getting the files from... email or on a CD or locally on your drive?  Usually with Nero you'd burn the files locally or to a CD.


 Download from Bit Torrent


----------



## fireman00 (Jul 27, 2008)

I've never played with one but a .nrg file SHOULD extract if you have a fully functional copy of Nero (not Nero Express) on your system.  Double click the file and the extraction should begin.  It can be a complete application like Word, a boot DVD, a live concert or even a boot disc with all the creator's file, apps and boot sector info.  

its kind of like Nero's version of an iso file. 

If you don't have Nero there's a tutorial on how to convert a vid that's in nrg format at http://www.moviecodec.com/topics/4721p1.html

Scroll down about halfway and you'll find it.


----------



## Shicomm (Jul 27, 2008)

You can put the image on a disc really simple as well  

IMGburn can work with both iso and ngr image formats and is really simple to use.
It's free as well ( where nero is paid software ) so that's another bonus  

You can find more about it right here : http://www.imgburn.com/


----------

